

First Person Tetris - theblackbox
http://firstpersontetris.com/

======
z8000
Maybe this should be "second-person tetris" since you rotate with the block. I
would expect a first-person tetris to offer either a view from the POV of the
blocks downward, or from the base upwards at the blocks headed my way.

~~~
mjgoins
It's third person, but with a visual frame of reference fixed to the piece, at
the time the piece appears on the screen. I don't see how that's even close to
first person.

It's also really fun.

~~~
kwamenum86
The "person" in this case is the person playing tetris. But since the screen
rotates with the piece it desroys the FPS effect, unless people rotate their
heads like that when they are playing tetris :)

------
ericd
Holy nauseating reference frames batman...

This really seems to mess with the part of my brain that's been optimized for
playing Tetris, even after ~50 lines... It's like going from being fluent in a
language to a complete noob again.

------
Batsu
Some other fun takes on Tetris:

Tetoris (AKA Tetris HD) <http://gprime.net/game.php/tetoris>

Tetris 1D (complete with high scores!) <http://www.tetris1d.org/>

------
megamark16
Now I'm dizzy. Pretty cool idea though.

------
hugothefrog
Has anyone seen a tetris implementation from the other first-person
perspective? As in, you're the block, looking downwards?

Probably far too hard to play, but that is what I was expecting when I hit the
link..

~~~
dangoldin
Like this <http://www.3dtris.de/>?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Thank you!

I had an old DOS version of this, and haven't been able to find anything that
replicated the experience. This is great.

~~~
dangoldin
Yea I remember playing it back in the day. It was called "Blockout" -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockout>

~~~
dcminter
It was indeed. A friend of mine liked it enough to replicate as a Java applet
- <http://brokout.org/>

My site, but his app. Oh and for amusement value note the specs that it was
tested against...

~~~
nitrogen
I guess it's necessary in order to see the blocks at the bottom, but the
ultra-wide field of view makes it hard to tell visually when the blocks have
reached the top two levels.

------
mjsergey
This reminds me of Tuper Tario Tros, in which you play a version of the NES
Mario but have to switch to playing Tetris so you can have blocks to jump on
when there are walls/gaps that are too large.
<http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/522276>

------
kilian
<http://www.firstpersontetris.com> \- the no-www gives me a domain squatter
page :(

way too addicting, btw.

~~~
khafra
Both with and without get me a domain squatter page. We're down to the
coralcache:
[http://firstpersontetris.com.nyud.net/swf/FirstPersonTetris....](http://firstpersontetris.com.nyud.net/swf/FirstPersonTetris.swf)

------
fh
I can play first-person shooters all day long, but this makes me motion sick,
and I had to stop after a few minutes. It's a shame, because I really like the
concept.

------
10ren
<http://urbancanvas.net/firstpersontetris/>

courtesy reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/aoxr9/its_firstperso...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/aoxr9/its_firstperson_tetris/c0ipcws)

~~~
theblackbox
I apologise unreservedly. I do not use reddit, and found this on some IRC chan
to distract me for a few minutes... I figured it would die like all my
submissions have with less than 20 upvotes and a few comments about similar
implementations or pros/cons of such a drastic change to user interface.

~~~
10ren
It was just that the submission was leading to a placeholder landingpage
instead of a game; so I looked it up on reddit to see if anyone had a mirror.
But, now, the submission is leading to the game. Odd.

------
RobKohr
Am I the only one that noticed the tv "scanning" that happens. That combined
with the surrounding imagery of the VCR really are nice touches.

This guy is awesome.

What is doubly awesome is that there is no credit on the page as to who made
it. He just made something cool, and put it up. Done.

------
joubert
Bloody hilarious. I was almost in stitches when I did my first rotation.

------
kellishaver
I want to play this so bad, but I get a headache and mild nausea after about
the 4th piece.

------
JshWright
I have no idea why, but I find this so much more intuitive than "normal"
tetris.

------
nicpottier
This started some nausea pretty quick for me.. which makes it brilliant.

------
endlessvoid94
This is incredible. Somehow I find it easier to concentrate and figure out
than normal tetris. I can think faster with this one.

------
theblackbox
@jacquesm: I think I just inadvertantly gave you a case study!

/me hangs head in shame

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, but now I'm really confused ;)

------
oladon
This is doing funny things to my head.

I'm up to 3700. :D

~~~
oladon
And I lose at 4420.

------
revorad
This is way too addictive. There goes productivity.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I've always been crap at tetris - I only got 880.

------
middus
Beware of sickness! Don't spin your head.

~~~
trafficlight
I played for about a minute. Now I feel car sick. Or maybe Tetrisick?

------
tdoggette
_Firstpersontetris.com

What you need, when you need it_

------
jdietrich
Oh god, I feel sick.

------
vas_popovski
that was fun 9400 points / 55 lines . . . and now back to making stuff work
properly in IE :(

------
napierzaza
Ugh, no straight pieces?

~~~
gort
If you're relying on straight pieces you're doing it wrong!

Back when I was starting with Tetris I would always try to avoid "holes", i.e.
empty spaces that are covered on top. And this leads to the requirement for
the straight pieces.

I became much better when I started to accept holes and instead just try to
keep the top edge a nice shape compatible with many blocks. The straight
pieces become a bit of a nuisance, actually.

~~~
logicalmind
I think you take a major strategic step when you force yourself to use the
straight pieces horizontally. You learn how to play without relying on them to
clear large areas.

------
howcool
i want this on my iPhone

~~~
veemjeem
the iphone version requires you to rotate the phone instead :-)

